# Awee



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

I put my tiel on my shoulder and made kissy noises to him, and then he started preening my eyelashes. Its cute
And he gives me kisses back


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww, cute. My female preens my hair and gives me kisses. Be sure to not let them have wet kisses, saliva can be harmful to the birdies.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute, sounds like you guys have a great bond


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Awww, so sweet! Sounds like your tiel sure loves you!


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

Dry kisses for sure! 
And it's funny, he likes everything about me except my fingers and hands, but while he still perches on them, he gnaws and nibbles them..


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

My birds love to chew on my fingernails.


----------

